# S5 AWL Programmierung



## Wasserkraft (22 September 2007)

Frage
Was macht der Befehl _DEF_ genau?
Step 5 AWL
A DB 29
LC Z2
_DEF_
T DW 185
usw.
Für ne Erklärung bedank ich mich.
Gruß


----------



## Kai (22 September 2007)

Der Befehl DEF wandelt eine BCD-Zahl in eine Festpunktzahl (16-Bit) um.

Siehe dazu auch die folgenden Handbücher:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/15342414

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1087149

Gruß Kai


----------



## Wasserkraft (22 September 2007)

Super
Besten Dank


----------

